# Happy Birthday HalloweenZombie



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday HalloweenZombie!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

*whistles while scareme sings ..........(Happy Birthday HZ!)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day HalloweenZ!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Vic !!! I hope it's a great one.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday ... hope it's a great one!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday, Vic!!! Have a GREAT day!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy birthday Vic!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, HZ!


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

happy birthday
German: Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, HZ!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Vic


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! Sorry it took me so long to respond, but I was away on vacation. But I'm back now and ready to get to work on the haunt. Nothing like Dora birthday wishes to get me in the haunting mood.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B.Bay!!!


----------

